# Ankona or Gheenoe.....That is the question?



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Trying to decide between either a Gheenoe LT25 or Classic or a Ankona Shadowcast.  This will be my first skiff.  I fly fish 110% of the time and spend my time primarily in the Galveston Bay complex, but will venture more up and down the coast once I have my own skiff.  I have kayaked fished for a while now, but I am ready to spend more time fishing and less time paddling.  I also want something that I can get my daughters out in with me in few years.  Neither boat breaks the bank and I feel like both are great buys for what you get.
> 
> Any input, suggestions or direction would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



For what you want to do, Ankona. You fish some pretty big water and that's not where a Gheenoe shines. Our Gulf Coast forum here is relatively low traffic. You'll get more response if you post this in the general discussion thread.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I did this same dance. I went back and fourth a few times but opted for an Ankona and never looked back. Gheenoes are cool but at the end of the day they are a really big canoe.


----------



## shanegraishe (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you my Louisiana brothers. I have been emailing back and forth with Erin at Ankona. She has been super responsive and informative.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=classifieds&event=view&action=single_ad&id=547189#.U_33RvmwK4E

If you want to save on driving distance and wait time, this guy's been posting his ad for the past month or so.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 16 ft Shadowcast and I love it. Last weekend I fished with my buddy out of his gheenoe and also thought it was a great boat. I would wet test both skiffs and then decide. If you are interested in checking out both a gheenoe and a shadowcast and are willing to drive up to Austin let me know. Jeremy 512 565 6544


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

So did you get one? I live about 15 minutes from you. I'd love to help you launch it lol


----------

